# Unassigned Contacts



## putney1477 (Aug 18, 2011)

I need some help lol. Under contacts, there is a group called unassigned. I have lots of contacts there that don't show up in my contacts list. My question is how do I get them from unassigned to my reg list? I have tried long pressing and its not a.option there. Example: I go to search Jane doe. Nothing comes up oon my contacts. However, it is in my unassigned list.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------

